# Krylon Chrome



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

This may have been discussed before but has anyone worked with this as an alternative to re-chroming Silver Bullet cars? I have 2 356's and some 655's that are rough so was thinking this might be a viable alternative since there are limited / no resources where I am. I assume it will not result in the same appearance as proper replating but better than nothing and does not have to perfictly match my other chromed set (K5375W The Chief) which is in excellent condition. 

Any advise would be appreciated. Regards, J.B.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I used it to refinish a steamer trunk that originally had a nickel plated finish. Came up looking very nice, but it will rub off. I might coat it with some clear lacquer someday, but I haven’t tested it yet to see if the lacquer will raise the Krylon.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it does need the clear spray to resist coming off .... the main drawback with the chrome spray [from krylon] is that it should go onto a white base or primer, and requires multiple coats for best effectiveness ... 

it should sit several days to cure or flash off before clear lacquer is applied ..


multiple coats leads to a reduction of fine details, especially in N scale [which you do not have] ..


i have no idea of other brands of chrome, the only one that i used was krylon


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2019)

Sagas, Google Molotow and watch the videos. A far superior product that will yield the best results.

Gary.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Most Chrome Aerosol paints are not worth the effort and not the best desired results.If you go to YouTube there is a tutorial on the best Chrome paint sprays.Testors Silver is a dead match for the satin cars if that is of interest....


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks to all. I had my suspicions about using it however I will check out the Molotow suggestion and maybe experiment on a broken shell just to see how much detail gets reduced. The Testors silver is good to know since I'm limited as to what I can get here and it is available. Also in the process of trying to color match another passenger car so now I know the Testors should work. Regards, J.B.


----------

